# magazine



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

I know there is a ton of information on the internet about guns but I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good magazine to sign up for. I get American rifleman from the NRA already. It is awkward to bring the laptop into the bathroom all the time…lol
Thanks


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm just glad you didn't call those "article holders" a clip, people would have bashed you!! Bwwwahahahahahaaaaa.

I usually pick 'em up at the store. Flip thru them, then buy the ones that interest me. It is a bit more expensive that way, but I don't end up with a crap ton of paper sitting around the house.

Zhur


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Be forewarned, magazines get paid by their advertisers first and foremost, so the glowing review of a particular handgun might not be completely objective. 

With that said, there are a lot of good articles about situational defense, modifications/repairs, concealed carry, competition, etc so reading them isnt a complete waste of time.

Personally, I have really enjoyed Combat Handguns and if I wanted to subscribe to one, that's probably my choice.

All about personal opinion of course


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Good one. Thanks


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Dynamik1 said:


> Be forewarned, magazines get paid by their advertisers first and foremost, so the glowing review of a particular handgun might not be completely objective.
> 
> With that said, there are a lot of good articles about situational defense, modifications/repairs, concealed carry, competition, etc so reading them isnt a complete waste of time.
> 
> ...


Dynamik...Thank you for your input. I agree these days you need to know what source your information is comming from and who or how it is being positioned.
With that being said I do feel that most kinds of media are distorted one way or another. (the new york times, post, news, CNN.NBC). There is great information out there you just have to compile it all and make the right decisiions.

Thanks again


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I like American Handgunner - not enough to subscribe, but I usually buy it every other month. Its one of the few that strikes a balance between whoring themselves out to their advertisers and having a staff with writing abilities above the average 8th grader.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you Kev74


----------

